# Nyc ?



## PMC.DeMolay.MM (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in Staten Island looking for some Bros in the NYC area to hang out with. Any takers? 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 1, 2013)

PMC.DeMolay.MM said:


> I'm in Staten Island looking for some Bros in the NYC area to hang out with. Any takers?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Welcome to the online Community here!!


----------



## PMC.DeMolay.MM (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you Brother!


Freemason Connect HD


----------

